# *PAID SPAM* Ibis Silk SL, with Ultegra tubeless wheels



## neilether (Mar 31, 2006)

See the details here:

Ibis Silk SL, with Ultegra tubeless wheelset - RoadBikeREVIEW.Com


----------

